# Winchester Announces Active Duty MHS Training Ammo



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.guns.com/news/2019/10/02/winchester-announces-active-duty-mhs-training-ammo


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Yeah, but it's still only a 9mm.


----------



## Airma (Aug 27, 2019)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Yeah, but it's still only a 9mm.


+1


----------

